# Classic Gaggia Being Difficult



## stevenlane (May 3, 2017)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can advise:

I have a Classic Gaggia - nearly 3 years old - regularly descaled.

I have a recurring problem which has been there pretty much from the start - I tried to return it to the dealer but they refused saying it just needed to be descaled. Descaling sometimes helps a little but does not solve the problem which is:

1. When I start to make the expresso, you hear the pump being quite lively for a minute - then sometimes it will make a perfect expresso, but frequently the pump sound becomes dull and the coffee trickles out leaving a fairly nasty and often burnt tasting coffee.

2. Sometimes the 1st coffee will be good - I would heat up the machine for around 3 minutes. If I have another coffee say 30 minutes later, even though the machine was switched off, it appears to overheat and either the coffee comes out burnt or again, very little coffee comes out - drip drip drip.

3. Strangely, two things sometimes help but not always - scrubbing the filter or priming the pump - sometimes after doing the former 2 the problem is solved - sometimes for a day or two, sometimes it does nothing

Can not really work out what the problem is - took it to a coffee machine repair specialist - he put a new seal on it and cleaned it - it worked great for 3 days then back to normal not working well.

Almost ready to throw it out now - any ideas?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Search for solenoid on here, will probably be that needs a good clean but have to take it apart.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did the repair man remove the dispersion block behind the shower screen as well as the shower screen ? OR did he just dig the seal out and put a new one in ? If the dispersion screen has not been removed and cleaned this could be a large part of your problem.

You say you heat the machine for 3 mins this is not enough, you need at least 20 mins for ALL the machine to be up to temperature.


----------



## stevenlane (May 3, 2017)

GCGlasgow said:


> Search for solenoid on here, will probably be that needs a good clean but have to take it apart.


Thanks will check that out.


----------



## stevenlane (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Don't know what the repair man did. It sounds as if i might need to look into what you are suggesting. All sounds very technical - any pointers to videos of how to do this? Re heating the machine - any more than 5 minutes and the machine produces burnt coffee - releases huge amounts of steam whilst making the coffee.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Not sure but might be the thermostat, I've never had a problem with that before. Haven't a link but search in gaggia forum for cleaning the solenoid.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

stevenlane said:


> Thanks for your reply. Don't know what the repair man did. It sounds as if i might need to look into what you are suggesting. All sounds very technical - any pointers to videos of how to do this? Re heating the machine - any more than 5 minutes and the machine produces burnt coffee - releases huge amounts of steam whilst making the coffee.


Sounds to me as if it's the steam on/off switch or thermostat. It's going straight into steam mode at a much higher temperature - hence burnt coffee.


----------



## McPaddles (Jan 4, 2017)

I had a problem with my Classic that water flow would be very restricted when the machine was warm. Sounds similar to what you're experiencing. Turned out to be the pump itself. Got a replacement for £12 off eBay. Search "ulka ep5". Saying that my machine was a few years older than yours, so maybe check that yours has the same pump. It was quite a straight forward swap out. Just make a note of where all the wires are connected before you disconnect them. I'm sure there must be YouTube videos on how to do it. Good luck!


----------



## stevenlane (May 3, 2017)

McPaddles said:


> I had a problem with my Classic that water flow would be very restricted when the machine was warm. Sounds similar to what you're experiencing. Turned out to be the pump itself. Got a replacement for £12 off eBay. Search "ulka ep5". Saying that my machine was a few years older than yours, so maybe check that yours has the same pump. It was quite a straight forward swap out. Just make a note of where all the wires are connected before you disconnect them. I'm sure there must be YouTube videos on how to do it. Good luck!


Thanks - will check that out


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As GCGlasgow said I think you have a problem with the switch or thermostat and the M/ch is brewing at too high a temperature.

It could be the brewing stat has stuck/ burned in the closed position and is just boiling the water rather than cutting off at brew temperature.

Possibly the easiest test would be by substituting for a new stat ( app £5 +) It is positioned on the side of the boiler and requires two wires pulling off and then unscrewing ( it does not go into water jacket so no water will run out) screw in new stat (not too tight ) and re connect wires.

To remove screen just remove centre screw and gently lever out. The dispersion block is behind the screen and you will require an allen key to remove the two bolts, it may drop out or you may need to lever it out.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Another simple test to do (if you have a multi-meter) is to check the continuity across the steam on/off switch in both positions.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

stevenlane said:


> Hi, I wonder if anyone can advise:
> 
> I have a Classic Gaggia - nearly 3 years old - regularly descaled.
> 
> ...


About six threads below yours....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37578-Gaggia-Classic-solenoid-(-)

Also did a search for this one

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26465-gaggia-classic-low-flow-problem

Just do a search theres loads of stuff on these boards and online...


----------

